# Headlights and tail lights flicker help!



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

My 04 when I put it into gear after I start it the interior lights and the daytime running lights flicker like its drunk and don't know if they want to stay on, and at night as I'm driving or at a idle in park my tail lights flicker. Any one have this problem before?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would maybe check the DRL relay.


----------

